# Decided! HTPC/Media Server build



## FNG212 (May 31, 2009)

Not sure which this should be classified as, a HTPC or Media Server but here it is:

Purpose: Digital storage of all my media, streaming Netflix/Hulu etc content

MotherBoard: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?item=N82E16813128421
GIGABYTE GA-H55M-UD2H Micro ATX Intel Motherboard

Processor: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?item=N82E16819115217
Intel Core i5-661 3.33GHz LGA 1156 87W Dual-Core Desktop Processor

RAM: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?item=N82E16820145260
CORSAIR XMS3 4GB (2 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600 (PC3 12800) Desktop Memory

Windows 7, a few TB of hard drives and a DVD drive from my current desktop.

Any suggestions?


----------



## dalto (May 24, 2009)

None of the links work for me.


----------



## Cy-Gor (Jan 18, 2010)

Is this hooked into your HT directly or just a network asset?

The memory might be a bit of overkill for what you are doing since amount of memory is generally more important for this kind of thing than speed.


----------



## dalto (May 24, 2009)

I think it will work fine but that is a lot of CPU for that type of machine. Are you going to be doing other things with that machine too?

Do you already have a case and power supply?


----------

